# The training group and the goose



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I do not regularly hunt geese but I did so twice this year. I used one for training. Upon showing pics of both Buffy and Thor holding the goose, two members of a different training group exclaimed "We had a goose for training. None of the dogs in my group would pick up the goose!"

And now I ask "Why not?"

Comments?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It is fairly common for dogs to resist picking up geese to start with. Geese are larger than ducks, they smell different from ducks, and they taste than ducks. If the dog has never seen one before their reaction is likely going to be " what the hell is that?" Just as with other birds, they have to be introduced to the dog and the dog made aware that picking them up is OK.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie

Terrific insight!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The first Goose that Archer met was a crippled, but very feisty almost 15 lb Western Canadian. When he went to fetch it, the goose hissed at him and he turned back to the boat lol He did come back with it after some negotiation.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I threw my goose on the front lawn, then sent the dog.

Buffy---apprehensive, sniffed, didn't know what to do with it. I showed Buffy a couple of ways to hold the goose. I praised her for her hold and made her carry it. Second throw she leapt at it choosing to pick it up by the back. She loved it, ran around with it with her tail going a mile a minute. She didn't want to put it down.

Thor---also apprehensive, sniffed,didn't know what to make of it. I showed him how to hold but it took a little longer to get it. I threw the goose for him, he took his time picking it up. He was able to pick it up from the belly, something that is hard to do because of the thickness of the feathers and down. He also picked it up from the side. He also loved holding and running around with it.

When I asked what the others did to teach their dogs about the goose I learned that they did nothing. That was their mistake. As Swampcollie said the dogs must be introduced to the bird and shown that it is OK to pick it up.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's true. We never trained with geese because we don't goose hunt, but when one flies into your duck decoys and it's goose season you take the meat. Teal will actually be introduced before she has to retrieve one.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito's bird of choice. Dumb dog loves geese. Given a lineup of dead birds in front of the clubhouse he will select and bring the goose every time.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have said it before, I like to introduce each bird seperately to the dog. I typically spend five days on a taught retrieve command.

Didn't know that Tito has worked with geese. Does he have a preferred pickup style?


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

My pup loves the goose poop alot better than the goose.  Buffy's Dad loved to pick up geese. He was so proud on himself dragging it back!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We went to the national specialty WC one year. They had pheasants. We don't have them in Alaska. Poor Lucy had no interest! It took a bit to get her excited about picking it up!

Up here we hunt cranes. I have a chessie friend that does every fall. Her chessies had to be full on force fetched to pick them up, they had zero interest in those cranes. I think my dog would probably be the same. Those long legs and long beaks....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito's bird of choice. Dumb dog loves geese. Given a lineup of dead birds in front of the clubhouse he will select and bring the goose every time.


Of course, it's the biggest one! It looks way cooler if you're carrying the big bird, Mom might even give me a treat.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Although I agree with the spirit of your comment, I have to say that it's pointless to even offer him a treat if there are birds around, live or dead. He will refuse it, and if you force him to take it, he will spit it back out on the ground.
Dumb dog 




Swampcollie said:


> Of course, it's the biggest one! It looks way cooler if you're carrying the big bird, Mom might even give me a treat.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

By the breast.

This is the first time he ever saw a goose. Dan threw it out to see what he would do, as we've never seen him hesitant to pick up any bird, any time, regardless of its condition (ewwwwwww.......).
A bit of an awkward hold. Obviously, the bird was dead.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=0&v=K7404c_3xVc







gdgli said:


> I have said it before, I like to introduce each bird seperately to the dog. I typically spend five days on a taught retrieve command.
> 
> Didn't know that Tito has worked with geese. Does he have a preferred pickup style?


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Tripp enjoyed seeing his Grandpa pick up that big goose. He wishes his Mommy (me) would take him hunting too. Alas,
don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hear Tripp's Daddy likes his birds, too!



my4goldens said:


> Tripp enjoyed seeing his Grandpa pick up that big goose. He wishes his Mommy (me) would take him hunting too. Alas,
> don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## greghenry (Feb 3, 2018)

Went through the yard intro twice before my boy ever ended up seeing a goose in the field. I think this year after a few he's got them figured out, but he definitely seems to prefer chasing down a lively cripple, always proud as can be afterwards.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

greghenry

Thanks for the pic, looks like a live bird. I will say it again---a dog does best when he is shown how to do this. Seems like that is what you did.


----------



## greghenry (Feb 3, 2018)

gdgli said:


> greghenry
> 
> Thanks for the pic, looks like a live bird. I will say it again---a dog does best when he is shown how to do this. Seems like that is what you did.


Totally agree with you on that one, well worth the time to give a proper introduction in training and set them up for success


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't forget the Dokken Goose for training. Cassie is on cranes every January and west Texas we have thousands. This year I spent a bit more time in strength conditioning, with very long retrieves of a Dokken Goose. It is a great training aid to have in your tool bag...though it won't fitl


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweese

Now that pic is a first for me. Wicked crazy if you ask me!

As for training, so far I have used extra large bumpers. Used a Dokken goose once.


----------



## greghenry (Feb 3, 2018)

Sweese said:


> Don't forget the Dokken Goose for training.  Cassie is on cranes every January and west Texas we have thousands. This year I spent a bit more time in strength conditioning, with very long retrieves of a Dokken Goose. It is a great training aid to have in your tool bag...though it won't fitl


Bought a dokken goose for the same reason, great addition to keep in the truck. Great picture of Cassie at work.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sweese

I have PMd you.


----------

